# Question about pack goat training.



## imported_Bambi (Aug 25, 2009)

I have a nubian doe, she is excellent at harness work, but lousy at packing. She insists on scrubbing her horns on the panniers . I have tried everything to make her stop. Does anyone have any suggestions? We have mostly harness goats, but a few also pack.

Thank you,
Bambi


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

can you describe the situations when she rubs the horns on the panniers?


----------



## imported_Bambi (Aug 25, 2009)

My doe scrapes her horns up and down the panniers constantly. I've tried everything to keep her from doing this, but she will not stop. The only way to keep her from rubbing the panniers with her horns is to keep her on a short lead with her halter on. It makes a nice enjoyable hike into a miserable one. 
I have 22 nubian goats and so far she is the only problem packer.

Thank you, Bambi


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Sounds like your goat needs one of those satellite dish things they put on dogs to keep them from gnawing on a wound!


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

have you checked if the saddle is placed correctly? No chafing, no rubbing? Same with the girth and the other straps.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

A training method you could try is to walk with goat treats in your hand. As she walks along nicely randomly give her treats. She may become so into what is coming out of your hand she will forget to poke the packs.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I would guess she doesn't like it being on her or as Sanhestar said, maybe it is uncomfortable. Try taking her out with only the saddle and see if she acts differently. Then add the panniers empty and work back up to panniers with weight, checking to see which step she finds objectionable.


----------



## imported_Bambi (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you all for your suggestions. I have checked her saddle for fit, it is very comfortable for her. I have tried taking her out with just the saddle, then empty panniers, then weighted panniers, and she scrubs her horns at each stage. It is too bad , because she is excellent at driving and is one of my best draft goats, but horrible at packing. Maybe we cannot have it both ways. 
I will try the goat treats and see if that works.

Again, thank you all for your suggestions,

Bambi


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

I forgot to tell you the otherhalf of that tip. 

When she starts to use her horns on the packs Run! Don't say No don't talk to her just run the second she starts. That mixed with the treats when she is walking well could help. 

I have been clicker training my herd and they are doing great.


----------



## imported_Bambi (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you again. I tried the treats today with the pack , she seemed to do a little better. I think maybe this will work.She really likes small pieces of apple, so she is a lot more willing when there are apples involved. I will keep working with her and packing.

Thank you again,

Bambi


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

You might try leaving the saddle on her all day while she is in the pasture. She can't horn it forever and eventually she'll have to accept it as a normal part of the routine. This is a common method used in breaking horses to the saddle and is very effective. Never had to try it with a goat before but I don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## imported_Bambi (Aug 25, 2009)

Leaving the saddle on her during the day is a good idea. I will try it. These last couple of days she has been much better with the pack.I have been taking bits of apple ( she is crazy for apple) with us , and she is more interested in the apples than horning the pack. I will keep working with her as much as possible.

Thank you for your help.

Bambi


----------

